# Excavators Lunch



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Wednesday, March 29, 2006. Sunshine, almost no wind, 65+ degrees. Spring is finally here. Lunch time comes I take my lunch box and sit looking out over the berkshire mountains of CT, NY, MA. Crows, hawks, robins, blue jays and numerous small birds around us. The turkeys are strutting in a field nearby. Maybe an Eagle will make an appearance? Earlier a coyote ran through the site. Trees have some buds and crocus’s bluebells and daffodils are pushing up. 

The job is going well. Machines are running with no problems. The sandwich my wife packed is very good and just makes the day better. I open my thermos and poor some tea. THEN it hits me. How does a thermos know when to keep something Hot or when it should be Cold? How does it Know?????

Ha Ha?

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

It's all in the Vacuum. Sounds like you were stuck in a Thomas Kinkade time warp. Seriously I know what you're talking about I use to live in Warren yrs. ago and it was just like that. In Greenwich you're lucky to see a few squirrels and the rest of the nuts down there.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

WTF.......your wife packs your lunch. I need to sit down and have a talk with my old lady.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> The job is going well. Machines are running with no problems. The sandwich my wife packed is very good and just makes the day better. I open my thermos and poor some tea.


For God's sake! Stay away from Nick! There has got to be an asteroid hurling through space right now destined for an impact on his jobsite, probably headed right for his Thermos...


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> WTF.......your wife packs your lunch. I need to sit down and have a talk with my old lady.


My wife has always packed my lunch.
Every day without missing one.
When we got married I told her that she has a choice.
Either every moring I get some nookie, or I get a lunch for the day.
I have a packed lunch every day.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Today I ate my lunch ( that, that woman made) opened that thermos and there was no answer. How does it Know????

Nick


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> How does it Know????


It's part of the same mystical force that allows a wife to know when you have extra money in your pocket... How does she know?????


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

All of those birds and you're worried about lunch? Sheesh! City slickers!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No at 5:30 am when we go to work its not tripping over the black bears that we worry about.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Today at a job on CT's deepest lake watched a bird approaching from a long distance knowing it was a big bird as it got closer. It made a half circle and fell out of the sky. It pulled up short and grabbed a good size fish from the lake in it's talon's. The eagle turned back the way it came from and disappeared out of sight a long way away.

Don't get to see that often here in CT. Might be the best lunch of the year.


Nick


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I ate an egg salad and cinder sandwhich on this today








as it made its way up into the Alleghany mountains. The smell of steam and sulphur filled the air as I stood in the open section of a 'combo' mail car / coach directly behind the tender. Best sandwhich I've had this year.


----------



## Grandpa John (Feb 3, 2011)

OK, lets be honest. How many out there have an "adult beverage" at lunch occasionally?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Grandpa John said:


> OK, lets be honest. How many out there have an "adult beverage" at lunch occasionally?


And go back to work after? NEVER!


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

X2 on never


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Grandpa John said:


> OK, lets be honest. How many out there have an "adult beverage" at lunch occasionally?


All the time...but I don't operate heavy machinery.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

NEVER!!!!! And if my guys did they know it would be their last day!!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Grandpa John said:


> OK, lets be honest. How many out there have an "adult beverage" at lunch occasionally?


I guess you need someone to validate an opinion? Never is my rule, and my guys follow it. No tolerance. I made a clown walk from a job site when he took a smoke break.....with a joint. Never saw him again. That was like 10 years ago, and one of my guys who is still with us was there, so they all know. 

Not only could it impair judgement, and cause issues, it would be insane with the regulations and insurance we deal with. We have a new client and deal with hard hats now. Inspect our vehicles when they enter the gates of the plant....one beer can would cost us big time.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

well, i for one have had an adult beverage at lunch...when i know i'm not going back to job site, if we get rained out and can't get back to job site. the smell of alcohol on the breath while on my clock...and yes, i've had a few of them still tanked at 7 a.m....is immediate termination.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have on occasion when offered by the homeowner. Or at the end of the day before I clean up so it will be out of my system before I head home. If they offer fresh caught trout along with it, that is even better.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

A couple of us on jury duty went over to the local sports bar on our lunch break, had some lunch and a beer.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

firemike said:


> For God's sake! Stay away from Nick! There has got to be an asteroid hurling through space right now destined for an impact on his jobsite, probably headed right for his Thermos...



My thoughts exactly...... Everything going right for a contractor???!!?


----------



## response02 (Feb 8, 2013)

For The lord's sake! Keep away from Nick! There has got to be an asteroid throwing through area right now intended for an effect on his work site, probably advancing right for his Thermos...


----------

